# Accomodation proof for a long term visa



## nasir_chdhry (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi, I have interview scheduled later this month for a 6 months job seeker visa. I have to to provide proof of accomodation to the German embassy New Delhi. But I think its not practical to book an accomodation for 6 months in advance. How can I show the proof of accomodation. would a hotel reservation be enough for intial 4-5 days. what should I do ?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Ask the embassy what they require.


----------

